# Tuna Blood Vein



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I notice Tuna Blood Vein mentioned several times in the Ohio River posts as bait for catfish.

I've been around a long time and am not familiar with this bait.

Exactly what is it and where can it be obtained?????


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I asked the same thing, it's posted somewhere. I forget where he said he get's it, but it's the cut of tuna with the blood veins in it. Find a post where he mentions it, then click on his name & then "Find more posts by______" and then you can go back and find it, or better yet, just do a search on tuna with the search above.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I found it...it's in this thread...
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29853&highlight=vein


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

:F The tuna blood vein is like a carp's. The tuna can NOT be fixed to eat UNLESS it is cut out. So it is a waste item that the restaurant can not use. The key is to find a restaurant that offers tuna as a meal. Then talk to the chef or manager to see if they wil keep it for YOU. Normally they will be just throwing it away so if you ask they may just give it to you for free. 
When you get it it will be in a big long strip. It is bloody and has a strong scent. Just cut it in strips that fits the hooks you use. Put the strips in frezzer bags and frezze. It will get a little softer after being thawed a couple times but still stays on better than chicken liver.

The real KEY is get the cheft to set it aside for you. The guy that is helping me out said he has had 40 pounds of the stuff at times. So far it has been about 3- 5 pounds which is about 3 -4 quart frezzer bags. I have caught channel cats 5,& 9pound and blue cat of 10 pound since June 3rd. on it.

Good luck and tight lines


[email protected] 
webmaster for Cincinnati Catfishing 
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com 
AND
SHOP WITHOUT DROPPING
www.cincinnaticatfishing.com/Shop1.html


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info.

I had never heard of it until it was mentioned here on the discussion board.

It sounds like you have to do a little scouting around to find it and it's not something readily available at Krogers. 

I remember years ago getting beef melt from butchers. Don't think many fishermen use that anymore.

While some baits are certainly superior to others, especially live/cut - the main factor remains "Fish where they are." Find them and you can usually get them to offer on whatever it is you are throwing.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

humm sounds good to me


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

you all need to jsut use shad lol we arent channel cattan on this site


----------

